# Zugriff auf Webseite



## Sebi84 (22. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Ich versuche gerade mit einem Java Programm auf meinen Router zuzugreifen um ein paar Statusinformationen zu holen. Das Problem liegt nun daran, dass ich nicht weis ich ich Benutzernamen und PAsswort in diese Dialogbox eingeben kann, die beim aufruf der Router IP aufgeht. Gibt es eine möglichkeit damit irgendwie in Java umzugehen?

Danke!


----------



## HoaX (22. Nov 2008)

httpunit/htmlunit


----------



## Sebi84 (22. Nov 2008)

Ich habs jetzt mal auf dem konventionellen Weg versucht. Hieder der Code:


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;
 
 
public class SimpleReader {
 	
 	String ip = "192.168.0.1";
 
	public static void main(String[] args) {			
		String result = "";
		 {  try 
	       {  
	        
	        URL url = new URL("http","192.168.0.1"," ");
	        URLConnection connection = url.openConnection(); 	 
 
 
	          BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new 
	          InputStreamReader(connection.getInputStream())); 
 
	          String line; 	          
	          while ((line = in.readLine()) != null) 
	          {  System.out.println(line); 
	             result = result + line; 
	          }	        
	       } 
	       catch (IOException exception) 
	       {  System.out.println("Fehler: " + exception); 
	       } 
	    } 
 
	}
}
```


Das Problem ist, dass er mir gleich den Quellcode der Fehlerseite des Routers zurückgibt. Ich hatte gehofft den Quellcode des Javascripts zu bekommen.

Kann man denn mit dem HttpUnit auch solche Dialoge bedienen? Vielleicht ist das auch ein Htaccess Dialog, weil er nicht in der Webseite des Routers eingebaut ist. Er Popt auf wenn man die Seite öffnet.

Danke!


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2008)

```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;
 
 
public class SimpleReader {
 	
 	String ip = "192.168.0.1";
 
	public static void main(String[] args) {			

		// -----   8<   -----
		Authenticator.setDefault( new Authenticator()
					{
						protected PasswordAuthentication getPasswordAuthentication()
						{
							return new PasswordAuthentication("admin", "admin".toCharArray());
						}
					}
				);
		// -----   8<   -----

		String result = "";
		 {  try 
	       {  
	        
	        URL url = new URL("http","192.168.0.1"," "); // Leerzeichen beabsichtigt ??
	        URLConnection connection = url.openConnection(); 	 
 
 
	          BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new 
	          InputStreamReader(connection.getInputStream())); 
 
	          String line; 	          
	          while ((line = in.readLine()) != null) 
	          {  System.out.println(line); 
	             result = result + line; 
	          }	        
	       } 
	       catch (IOException exception) 
	       {  System.out.println("Fehler: " + exception); 
	       } 
	    } 
 
	}
}
```

hand, mogel


----------

